
When Good Engineers Write Bad Software - jseliger
https://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/reviews/when-good-engineers-write-bad-software
======
barry-cotter
"IBM … in the ’70s … had made some progress on turning software into an
engineering discipline. That essentially all got thrown away. The invasion of
people [during the personal computer revolution] … basically ignored
everything that came before them."

